# Wisconsin Hunting House Sparrows April 11, 2005?



## leaping (Mar 20, 2005)

Like always only Wisconsin Citizens can answer this question.

Would you like to see Starlings be transfered from the unprotected list to the game list and also see them have an unlimited bag limit.

The due date for this April 11, 2005 at 7pm 
the internet address listed below tells you where to go to the 
April 11, 2005 Spring Hearing at 7pm 
at www.dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congress/.

I will tell you what to write and how to sumbit this 
Wisconsin Hunting House Sparrows Resoultion.

The Problem 
If you want to attract bluebirds near your home, you will have to deal with house sparrows if they are common in your area are probably the number one enemy of bluebirds and purple martins. Unlike starlings, they are capable of entering the 1.5" round hole of a nestbox
They will attack and kill adult bluebirds sometimes trapping and decapitating them in the nestbox and building their own nest on top of the corpse. They will destroy eggs and young. They are very unlikely to peacefully coexist with other cavity nesters. HOSP have been observed threatening and attacking 70 species of birds that have come into their nesting territory. They may also harass native birds (especially more timid species like chickadees and titmice) into abandoning a nestbox.

Let it be Resolved
Transfer the House Sparrow from the unprotected list to the game list and then make sure that the bag limit is unlimted.
By do this you will be improving the chances of bluebirds recovery and also help make sure that more birds do not abandon their nest.

your name 
your address 
county 
your phone number

listed below is the internet address to give you more idea in how to write a resoultion and what delegates that live in your county.

http://www.dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congr ... /index.htm

your County Contacts, http://www.dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/congress/sd/#wwwww

in case the my resoultion address does not work please make sure that you give your resoultion to your county chair delegate at your spring hearing and follow the instructions listed below. 
The resolutions must be type written on 8 ½ x 11 white paper.

Provide the Congress County Chair with two copies of the resolution for submission

The authors' name, mailing address, county, telephone number and signature is required to be at the bottom of the resolution.

Resolutions must be 250 words or less, must be typed on one side of an 8 ½ x 11 white sheet of paper and there will be no attachments or additional sheets accepted for the same resolution.


----------



## leaping (Mar 20, 2005)

Out of coursity will anybody introduce the Wisconsin Sparrow Hunting Season Proposal tomorrow on April 11, 2005 at 7pm at the 
Wisconsin Spring Meeting.

Together we can make a difference


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't understand the rational for making them a game species with unlimited bag limit. The darned things are already unprotected and should be killed on sight anyway. I sure agree with you about them regarding bluebirds and other birds, but I was under the impression that the only three species of birds that could be killed on sight are the Rock Dove (pigeon) starling (a British transplant) and the house sparrow (also a British transplant, formerly called the English Sparrow) Some Shakespeare buff decided he would transplant every bird that appeared in Shakespeare's writings into Central Park and screwed up Mother Nature ever since! He should have had his own neck wrung!!
Starlings and House sparrows are already unprotected and should be eliminated wherever possible (Pigeons should be all used for dog training and eliminated this way!) so why make them a game bird? To encourage more people to shoot them?? I'm all for that, but why bother?? 
The only caveat to killing them on sight is that some "killers" may not know the difference between the house sparrow (not even in the sparrow family) and all the other kinds of native sparrows that should be and are protected. To a lot of unknowing people, a sparrow is a sparrow and "if it's brown it's down!"


----------



## leaping (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes House Sparrows and Starlings are placed under the unprotected game list.

You need a small game license to hunt Unprotected Species.

A wisconsin ornthologist says I agree that the Europen Starling is an unprotected species according to the MBTA and that this is rightfully so. I don't see a reason for a hunting season, but I also believe that starlings should be allowed to be taken in any manner that is legal according to state and local law. The European Starling is a non-native species that was introduced into the U.S. It is an agggressive competitor for nest sites with several native species and also causes economic damage to certain agricultural operations. I see no reason for it to be protected in any manner in the U.S.

I guess a small game licsence you can shoot house sparrows also.

The WDNR says Rock doves are a non-native bird species that are considered "domestic" by the DNR, therefore they are not regulated by any of the state's game laws. This which means they may be shot or trapped without a hunting license provided the individual abides by local or municipal laws regarding firearm use. Starlings are also a non-native wild bird, but they are not considered "domestic", they actually fall under the classification of unprotected wild animals. Under this classification, no closed season, bag limit, size limit or possession limit applies to these birds. However, a small game license is required and individuals must abide by other DNR game regulations pertaining to weapons and 
ammunition


----------

